# Question: When to move froglets



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Heya

I am currently keeping 6 D. Leucomelas froglets in a small growout tank, they are now about 2 months old and are quickly gaining size, i would guess they are now about 2-3 CM (0,8-1,2 Inches) in length.
There have been no signs of any aggresion, all are active and eating well (these guys have a voracious appetite!)

The vivarium in which they are going is quite large and i would like to keep them in the growout tank as long as possible to minimize any risks when moving them into their new home, which leads me to my question - how old / what size / other indication, should i aim for before moving them?

Thanks
Regards Bjorn


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

What size tank are they currently in and what size is the new one?


----------



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi

The tank they are currently in is about 6 gallons, whereas the new one is ~150 gallons and about 6 feet long.

What do you reckon? It seems to me that the growout tank is quickly becoming quite small, but on the other hand i dont see any signs of trouble.

Regards Bjorn


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

Deffinetly wait, at that age they may tire quickly hunting for food especially in such a big area. Another idea if you insist on adding them to the 150g is setting up feeding stations so they do not use alot of energy hunting for food spot feeding also works great just make sure they are getting full when you feed, in such a big tank a few extra FF's wont hurt much. best of luck i bet the tank looks great hehe
-scotty


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

also the leuc's i got from rick aka adven2er were kept in a small one foot by half a foot by half a foot plastic container until about 3-4 months old so it probably wont hurt them as long as your not overfeeding. oh and ps make sure you seed your 150g heavily with springs it will help out alot with the food issue.
-scotty


----------



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Scotty

Thanks for the reply, as you suggest i would also like to keep them as long as i can in the growout tank, just want to avoid trouble of them getting territorial on each other and such.
I suppose i will leave them there for another month or so.

I will try to set up some feeding stations in the big viv, at least in the beginning while they adjust to it, i have also been adding a lot of tropical springs lately, i cant see them in there, but i suppose they are there somewhere roaming around in the substrate, also adding in some isopods which i have been culturing.

Growout tank:









Big viv:









Regards Bjorn


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

hey, the tank is looking great im soo proud of you . hehe yea a good age is about 4 months to pull them from the small tank, however you can pull now if you set up the feeding stations and spot feed. there is no harm in pulling them into the viv now if you would like. dont worry, your springs are there lol the leuc's will find them. keep up the good work hoping to see these cute little guys in the future. another question, have you documented each one of them ie spot patterns so that you can recognise them?
-scotty


----------



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Why thank you 

I certainly can't recognise each one of them at the time, the only obvious difference is that some are slightly larger than others, other than that no, but now that you mention it, perhaps i should give it a go! 
Guess when i move them would be a good time to get a picture of each one and try to note some individual markers.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Why bother pulling them out. Just place the 6gal tank in the larger tank. Then place a way for them to get out. That would be better cause then rather then handling them and them possibly getting harmed/lost in the process they move out on their own.


----------



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

That's actually a great idea! Thanks Venom!
I will definitely try that out.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

No problem. Just make sure you dont do what some of my friends did stupidly. Leave it open for at lesast 24 hours but I would suggest 48 if you cant see them all in the bigger terrarium. Thats what I plan on doing with my frogs/geckos when I decide which animal I want. Currently leaning towards a special azureus morph that is purple/black but idk yet =P


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

@ Venom

I'm curious about the "purple/black" azureus morph--got a picture? The only purple/black dendrobates that I've seen was a _D. photoshopicus_...


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

michaelslenahan said:


> @ Venom
> 
> I'm curious about the "purple/black" azureus morph--got a picture? The only purple/black dendrobates that I've seen was a _D. photoshopicus_...


Hahahahaha!


----------



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Heya

So a little update, and a few more questions!

The Leucs are still doing great and quickly gaining in size, they are still in the growout tank at the time being, some of them are passing the 2 inch mark now.

However, i am a bit concerned with one of them, it is quite a bit smaller than the rest, and more shy as well - only comes out to feed rather than crawling around the tank all day long.
I dont see any signs of aggression/bullying, but of course i cant see everything.

The time for moving them into the large viv is approaching i reckon, but do you think i should let the little one stay in the growout tank and put on some more size before moving it? Or should i just move them all and hope it comes around when it gets more space.
It appears very healthy otherwise, appart from being smaller and more shy.

Regards Bjorn


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

One thing you can do once they are in the big viv. Is only feed them in one particular spot. I do this with all my viv's. Froglet in a grow out or permanent viv. They learn to recognize the feeding station and when you come near or open the viv they will run to the spot ! Its quite funny.

As far as the smaller guy goes. You could keep him seperate for an extra month or so to try to get some more weight/size on him. Or you could just put him in with the others. With 6 of them being crammed in a 6 gl its probably a little stressed. Once moved to the bigger viv each frog will have a ton more room. Just keep an eye on it eating. If it still doesnt gain size, pull it and put it back into the grow out viv.


----------



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply

I think i just may go ahead and move them all then, i am concerned though that i would not be able to find the little one again, should he go into hiding and not come out to feed - the viv is large and heavily planted, so chances are if a little frog decides to hide away i will never find it again heh.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

did you sead your viv with springtails and isopods and what not?


----------



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, i have been seeding it with tropical springtails and isopods.
I'm not sure how well established the cultures in the viv are though, but i do see some springs scramble if i turn over a leaf or some substrate.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I think the little guy should be ok. But it would help if you posted a pic of it. If its skinny and under weight I would leave it in the grow out. Possibly get a fecal and try to get it to good weight. Like I said though a pic would help.


----------



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

I will try and snap a picture of the little one during the next feeding, when he comes out of hiding.
It does not appear skinny though, normal build and it eats at every feeding - just half the size of the biggest ones, and not quite as fat!

Here is one of the larger ones, i will try and get a picture of the little guy next time i feed. But basically no signs of any problems with it, apart from being small and shy.


----------



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

So, i managed to take a picture of the little one, not a very good picture, but a picture never the less.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

he doesnt look too skiney to me, but its a tuff shot to determine that. I would say you could go either way. I might want to keep him with the group though. So if you seperate him and it takes a couple months to put on some size. He doesnt experience aggression from the group once reintroduced. . .


----------



## BBJ (Feb 26, 2010)

I think you are right, since he seems capable of hunting for food and so on, i have decided to keep them together and move them all into the big viv next week.
Maybe it will even be good for the little one to get some space of its own, if bullying/aggression is indeed the problem - i'm only guessing here though.

Thank you very much for your advice Nathan!

I will let you know how it goes 

Regards Bjorn


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

No problem ,And good luck !


----------

